# securing root access



## paulfrottawa (Mar 11, 2022)

Hello I used to know how to secure root in ttys but I can't anymore. can someone please show me


----------



## paulfrottawa (Mar 11, 2022)

Sorry I got this one I didn't see the first line.


----------



## rafael_grether (Mar 11, 2022)

What do you mean with securing root access?

1 - Prevent root login? Lock root account?
2 - Disable account escalation?
3 - Protect console ttys* (secure / insecure) ?

What do you need, exactly?


----------



## mer (Mar 11, 2022)

OP, are you looking for /etc/ttys?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 12, 2022)

paulfrottawa said:


> ttys





paulfrottawa said:


> the first line.



The first non-commented line, makes sense to me: 


```
% grep -v \# /etc/ttys | head -n 1
console none                            unknown off secure
%
```



> Sorry I got this one …



paulfrottawa if you answered your own question, you can add the _Solved_ prefix. Thanks.


----------

